# Unterschied zwischen Applicationserver und Servletcontainer



## void (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo, 

Bin J2EE Newbie. Ich habe bereits du Suchfunktion benutzt und nichts Passendes zum Thema gefunden. 

Diese Begriffe verwirren mich einwenig. Ich habe bisher bsw. Tomcat als einen "Applicationserver" gehalten ... nun lese ich dass Tomcat ja nur einen "Servletcontainer" ist. Ein App-server wäre bsw. BeaWeblogig oder Jboss. Was ist der entscheidende Unterschied zwischen einen Servlet-Container und einen App.Server?


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Mai 2005)

der "EJB Container"


----------



## void (13. Mai 2005)

achso...
also der App.server enthält einen EJB-Container (der ser Servletcontainer nicht). Ein Serverletcontainer ist also nur ein Teil von einem App.server!


----------



## daLenz (13. Mai 2005)

vielleicht hilft dir dieses bild noch ein bisschen auf die sprünge:

http://www.movingobjects.de/images/j2ee-architektur.gif

greetz


----------



## void (13. Mai 2005)

das hilft mir weiter ... danke allen


----------

